# Write Anything About Yourself & Type The Person Above You



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

*INSTRUCTIONS:
**Type the person above you based on their post and then include** something of your choice about yourself for the person below you to type you with.*
It can be an *experience*, a few *bullet points* of facts, _brief_ type me *questionnaires*, your *favorite song*, a list of your *interests and hobbies*, *artwork* that represents you, or write something like "just type me based on *vibes*", "*Am I Ni or Ne?* here are a few points for each", post *a silly youtube video* you relate to, *whatever you think of.*


*RULES/GUIDELINES:


Keep it short and simple, no lengthy questionnaires, please. Keep the flow going.
You can be serious or joke around with this thread.
You may also use any typology system: Socionics, MBTI / JCFs, Enneagram, etc.
Be respectful of others.
Don't take things too seriously or argue about what someone typed you as on here.
Try to stay on topic.
*


*GO!

*[HR][/HR]
_EDIT: Tagging people from other type me threads.
_@*Electrona* @*Froody Blue Gem* @*Jaune Valjaune* @*BenevolentBitterBleeding* @*NocturnalElement* @*Sybow* @*Firelily* @*TheCosmicHeart* @*The Dude* @*Crowbo* @*Retsu* @*M3m3s4ndTr4sh* @*SweetLogic* @*Moonious* @*Notus Asphodelus* @*Jawz* @*Crystal Winter Dream* @*SpaceMan* @*Wisteria* @*Aluminum Frost* @*Bun Bun* @*VirtualInsanity* @*Moo Rice* @*Scoobyscoob* @*Crowbo* and everyone else, I got tired of typing mentions.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

*#1 Gentle or Firm?*
Situational / Relative / Subjective / Too vague / Too many possibilities / both simultaneously / both separately / neither = balance if optimal / What are we applying it to specifically? Too vague. 
If => Then 
...but too many "Ifs" => Cannot conclude a "then" / Do not know how to answer


*#2 Compassionate or Logical?*
Compassion is logical, and logic can implement compassion as an assistant / tool.


*#3 Tenderness or Strength?*
I see tenderness as a type of strength. IDK how to narrow it down to one or the other when I see one as a subcategory of the other.


*#4 Strong-willed or Tenderhearted?*
You can...


Become strong-willed because of something tenderheartedness inspired you to do
Be too tenderhearted to be strong willed when you should be
Be too strong-willed to be tender hearted

and those last 2 aren't positive, so what is it without balance, and thus why would I choose only one?


*#5 Devoted or Determined?*
Isn't determination required to be devoted? Isn't devotion required for carrying out anything you're determined with in the case that it is not easy and requires perseverence?


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

All of your answers to those questions are very Ti, honestly. I spot Ne as well (such as in the first question) so I can't argue with INTP.

I can't get an enneagram read from this alone, if I had to guess it would be stereotyped. 5w6 1w9 2w3, but I know that's inaccurate for you.

I'll post something serious and longer later, but for now:


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

ISTP :wink: 


I am a strong fearless person who can sometimes be a little crazy.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

*#1 Gentle or Firm?*

I am both gentle and firm simultaneously. I believe this is a reasonable approach because every situation is unique and every person should be handled individually. I am able to give certain allowance if the reason is justified. 

*
#2 Compassionate or Logical?*

Compassion is logical in a human sense. It's how we understand human being in their essence.


*#3 Tenderness or Strength?*

They say you build a wall to protect yourself but within the same wall, you live in your own prison. Tenderness should never be seen as a weakness. Naivety is not a personality.



*#4 Strong-willed or Tenderhearted?*

A balance of both.
*
#5 Devoted or Determined?*
Devoted and determined may have the same definition but it brings a different type of nuance in our society. We don't say we are determined to a belief / to a loved one / to a destiny before us, but we do hear a lot about being determined that such and such is the truth. Therefore, with this in mind, I choose devotion.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

firelily said:


> istp :wink:
> 
> 
> I am a strong fearless person who can sometimes be a little crazy.


estp?


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

I would say IxFP. The value system seems fi. Very compassionate. Relying on gray area but strong in what you believe. Attuned to humanity as a whole. Also putting foot down when needed.

I would say that the te seems pretty realized. Simultaneously in touch with a more analytical firm side while in touch with feelings and values. There is a healthy balance.

___________________________________________________________________________________

*1. I am placid, patient, slow-moving, steady.*

Ever since a young age, people have commented on how slow-moving I tend to be. Not so much "lazy" slow, more cautious and anxious. I am generally a patient person. I like to take things in, asses the situation, and think of different possibilities. However, when I do this, I take my sweet time. I want to do things to the best of my ability and it is kind of how my brain works. 

I tend to be a crockpot and need of the the time required to complete tasks, I am a slow and steady wins the race kind of person. It takes me a long time to process things. I may appear to be more or less placid on the outside, even if things seep through but there is a lot going on on the beneath the surface and there are many layers. On the inside, I am anything but calm. It comes out once people get to know me.
*
2. I feel the need to work extremely hard even when people don't notice*

My work ethic is something I take pride in. I feel a tinge of guilt if I am not getting enough done. I always want to feel useful. With my personal projects such as artwork, I put a lot of effort into them as well. It makes my blood boil if anyone accuses me of being incompetent, lazy, or worse, both. I admit when I am stressed out, I find myself going into procrastination mode but when I am at my best, I like getting things done.


*3. I make plans and stick to them*

I am a somewhat go with the flow type of person but this has it’s limits. I put a lot of thought into what I am going to do. Especially if it falls into my interests. I have alternatives in mind but then, I stick with what I think it best. I do like having some sort of routine. I may not always have a solid plan, I may just have a basic idea that I go with that or more or less flexible. I do stick with what I have though and am not likely to change it once it has manifested in my mind and I decide to stick with it. I am singleminded once I do get an idea but there is always room for it to be changed. 

* 4. I prefer to avoid negative emotions
*
I kind of push it to the back of my mind and keep it bottled up. In general, I am a quiet and keep to myself type of person and don't do well in large groups. I am significantly more expressive when I feel comfortable. Also, with written communication I can express myself more than I do IRL. I don't want to bother other people but I'm not always good at hiding it 100% from those who know me well. I don’t always want to let them show and try to express them through writing, art, and other things. When it comes to anxiety though, people tend to notice something is up and I stink at putting things like that into words. I am not completely aware of it in the moment, only when it builds up, I can properly word it when I have time to process everything. 
*
5. There is nothing more important than fully living in the moment
*
I am rarely in the moment, am usually daydreaming or thinking about random things or what is to come. I might think about what I have to do or whatever my latest obsession is. When I get lost in thought, I don't even realize I have been lost until something brings me back to reality. When I am made to live in the moment, I can't quite grasp it. It overwhelms me and is hard to process for me. Sometimes dreading it but other times in excitement, wondering about the possibilities. Maybe in in denial about what is going on in the moment. I also tend to be quite unaware of my surroundings. 


*
6. Being 'normal' isn't authentic
*
Well, I do think everyone is unique in their own way. I prefer not to think of myself as a generic run-of-the-mill person. I believe everyone has their own little quirks, even if some are excellent at hiding them. These quirks are what makes them different. Also, people's strengths and talents can potentially fall into this category. I know I have many many shortcomings but it makes my skin crawl to think of something such as this as one of them. I like having common ground with other people but I don't want to be a carbon copy of anyone.

*
7. I don't like appearing disordered/messy*

Eh... Organization is not my strong point and never has been to be frank. Somehow, my stuff always finds a way to go towards disorderliness and chaos, like some proverbial entropic principle. Peoplewho are obsessive neatfreaks have often got off on the wrong foot with me. Even if this is not the case, it causes awkwardness. When I really try, I can keep somewhat order but I am a disorderly person. Mess doesn't really bother me that much. I've gotten a bit better but my personal space really shows that keeping neat is not my strong suit in any way.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Froody Blue Gem said:


> snip


Definitely some 4 present, whether a fix or core. I'd also say there's some 6 due to your adherence to plans and desire to be cautious and safe.

Definitely not a sensor, lol. INxJ seems about right. 

*#1 Gentle or Firm?
*
I tend to be more firm than gentle in the vast majority of circumstances. Firm isn't exactly being a hardass though. I just like to maintain self respect and keep some distance between casual acquaintances.

*#2 Compassionate or Logical?
*I'm equally as bad at both.

I tend to value what makes sense over what's right, though the two do tend to have some overlap. If it's a decision that directly affects a loved one, I'll be compassionate but it's hard for me to practice self compassion.
*
#3 Tenderness or Strength?

*I'm much better at tenderness. I'm actually a wimp. I value strength more, though.
*
#4 Strong-willed or Tenderhearted?

*I'm a wimp but I don't give up particularly easily. I am also a real wet blanket so I'm probably more tenderhearted in most cases. It's embarrassing.
*
#5 Devoted or Determined?

*My close relationships are important to me, so I'm probably more devoted than determined. I only really have one overarching goal for myself that I need to aim for so determination is a non-issue.


----------



## Neige Noire (Nov 28, 2017)

First of all, thank you @RGB for mentioning me :smile-new: :smile-new: I really like the way you stylized the thread and btw you new avatar is soooo awesosme. 
@Retsu, you are indeed an ESTJ, who is good with Ne and Fi. You seem to be in touch with your strengths and weaknesses and you know how to use them, which is very admirable.

That's a poem a wrote yesterday. It is the first one since a long time ago. 

_It was the summer of '99, late July
And the crimson sun was greeting the nightfall
There was a table full of glasses with wine
Reflecting the flickering blurry eyes

And there was the gentle touch of the summer wind unfound,
And the last sunrays echoing in the blue clouds bound
And the big summer boat fading in the background
And the smell of the sea, and the waves' sound

Such a beautiful scenery, but it is now in the past
There was once a life there, now no, it's just not fair
Yet again, it could have happened again today
I can see it, how some people lead their life

Children of another time, embracing life unknown
Running high on dreams, waiting them to unfold
Young people with hearts unbroken searching for love
Knowing they will break even if made from gold

So why did it happen like that?
Why do I stand here, shattered beyond repair?
A lifetime too late for everything,
Going to nothing from nothing

All in all, 
I am just a broken man, of another time, 
Who needs more and more methods to stay alive,
And my dreams are fading out..._


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

your poem is giving me strong "male IxFP" vibes.


i don't really have much to write about myself, but i don't like ham and i never learned to ride a bike. i hate drinking alcohol and only do it when i'm 'required to', and it's hell.

i have changed many of my interpretations of typology, and they'll keep changing until i'm satisfied with how everything fits.






i'm very selfish with my possessions.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@Moo Rice definitely seems INFP still. Always thought that, tbh. Never really seen ISFP or IxFJ for her (from what I have seen anyway). Even the sort of nature of how she describes herself gives off Fi over Fe (the less they know concept). Private. Not a lot og sharing, but content with herself.

Okay, gonna answer these questions seriously.

(EDIT: Please someone unbiased answer these.)

__________________________________________________________________________________

*#1 Gentle or Firm?*

Well, it depends on the situation, doesn't it? If it's in a work based environment that requires results, then you're going to be more firm. If it's around someone that you love, then of course you're going to be more gentle. You just need to get the balance right and everything else will fall into place. 

*#2 Compassionate or Logical?*

In general, I think that it's better to be logical, especially in terms of how the world works. Using logic, instructions, information, charts and your own organizational skills to know and understand/make sense of the world as a whole and how to function in it is more effective than using values/morals/people skills to summarise our greater being/understanding of why we are here etc. But that's just my opinion... 

*#3 Tenderness or Strength?*

How are we defining the definition of strength? Strength comes from different forms (mental strength, physical strength etc). Sometimes even tenderness is strength. It comes from different places too (the mind, the soul, the body, the spiritual world, outside of us etc). 

*#4 Strong-willed or Tenderhearted?*

Isn't this question pretty similar to 3 in a sense? If you really think about it, you can be both at different times. It can be one of your faces. Both can balance you out. 

*#5 Devoted or Determined?*

You can be determined to be devoted, or you can be devoted to determination. You need passion and fire to drive you through life.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope I'm unbiased enough, lol.

Based on this alone, I would say ENTJ. Higher thinking than feeling functions, but I find it hard to tell whether you are valuing Te or Ti. First question seems Te in the work environment and Fi around people you love, second question seems Te due to focus on outside information and structures in order to logically understand the world. Last few questions are relatable to me and more Ti-oriented, I think. I lean Ni/Se as well.

I usually try to give Enneagram guesses even when there's not enough information, so I'd vibe you as 3w4 8w9 6w5 based on this.

I'll do this set of questions as well.

*#1 Gentle or Firm?*

Yeah, this depends on the situation for sure. I'm pretty blunt when need be, would rather say things as they are than put them in a more gentle tone to save the feelings of others (and honestly, I prefer when others do the same for me in serious situations). But I know it's not always the most effective method, oftentimes, being gentle works more, and there is a time and place for that for sure.

*#2 Compassionate or Logical?*

Compassion doesn't really come naturally to me, while I would say that logic does, in general. I think that both are extremely useful in the world, and that the ability to understand other humans and their emotions _is_ logical. It's certainly something that I would like to be better at.

*#3 Tenderness or Strength?*

There are many ways a person can be strong, and as pretty much everyone has said above me, tenderness is also strength. This is a bad question since if I choose strength that could be a number of things, while tenderness is more specific.

*#4 Strong-willed or Tenderhearted?*

I don't know. I wouldn't use either of those words to describe me, honestly. I give up way too easily to consider myself as a "strong-willed" person, so of the two I would say that I am more tenderhearted.

*#5 Devoted or Determined?*

Both are similar, but I prefer the implications of "determined." I'm not a fan of the loyalty aspect that the word "devoted" implies, but isn't determined the same thing pretty much? Not giving up on something even when things get rough?


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

the ISTP shines in you h:

#1 Gentle or Firm?
I am both gentle and firm. (mostly gentle and far to forgiving).  


#2 Compassionate or Logical?
Compassionate and logical. I can see when ever someone is hurt or in pain and reach out to them but i do it in a logical way. 

#3 Tenderness or Strength?
Tenderness all the way. 

#4 Strong-willed or Tenderhearted?
strong - willed always but in a tender way 

#5 Devoted or Determined?
both I am loyal 100%


----------



## SweetLogic (Feb 18, 2018)

^I'm going to guess INFP on this one!

#1 Gentle or Firm?
Gentle. Even when I want to be firm, I always end up being gentle.

#2 Compassionate or Logical?
Why not...both?

#3 Tenderness or Strength?
Both. Tenderness is a special kind of strength, but strength in more typical terms is also admirable.

#4 Strong-willed or Tenderhearted?
Tenderhearted. Sometimes I lose myself in other people's agenda because of this. I've been told I'm not very stubborn, that I have a lot of patience, and that I don't speak up for myself enough.

#5 Devoted or Determined?
Both. I've always been a determined person. When I set my mind to something, I want to accomplish it and obstacles only make it difficult. I AM more inclined to ideas than action, but when I'm serious enough about my ideas, I want to make them a reality.

Also...

My morals can't easily be changed. I have determined my feelings on different things since I was very young.

I'm highly imaginative.

Sometimes I don't seriously know what I want in life because the options I have open to me are all just too awesome, or they all have their pros and cons.

I don't really have a long-term future plan for life, other than that I intend to always be completely independent (financially, physically) of others.

I tend to be very obsessive with many of my interests, I don't get bored of them very easily. Sometimes I temporarily switch my focus to other ones, but I never truly get tired of any of them.

(Hope I didn't write too much!)


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

AHH! I can't stop looking at the persons type, I wish they could hide it. ENFP Sorry I peaked.

*#1 Gentle or Firm?*

Firm, being gentle can get you stepped on, and if you are firm you can still be gentle, but if you are gentle it might be hard to be firm and it is better to be able to protect yourself than to always be nice.

*#2 Compassionate or Logical?*

Compassion. Being logical is helpful but boring. I could not live in a world of pure logic.

*#3 Tenderness or Strength?*

I prefer to be tender. But You need to have strength in this world or you will be left behind, tenderness won't always get you want you want, but strength many times will.

*#4 Strong-willed or Tenderhearted?*

You need will power in life you will get nothing. Tenderheartedness will get you nothing. But be tender to loved ones yea.

*#5 Devoted or Determined?*

It's easier for me to be devoted. I wish I were more determined. Which is better? Ah, well, they both sort of have the same result, you stick to something, so both.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Honestly it's very hard to type based on this little questionnaire  , feel like a bunch of types could work, gonna say IxFx, actually would probably have guessed ISFJ for some reason (F, not Se, more of a sensor?) but that last sentence makes me think of Te or maybe even T-ish focus (mostly because of how I'd personally answer it and what I'd focus on, surprised me to read 'you stick to something' as something that unites the two even though it's true) but lower thinking makes sense

This is what I'm actually doing when I say I'm studying







(I'm aware of how ugly that bunny is but I had to include it :laughing: )
edit: now I regret not making a fish instead


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

People are using that questionairre a lot, it's actually from the official MBTI and those questions I chose are intended to measure T vs F only. I pasted my answers from when I retook the assessment in a way where I could write my responses rather than selecting them a long time ago because it showed Ti-Ne in the ways I was processing, and was one of the reasons I realized I was thinking my Ti was Ni and typing as INFJ...but specific functions were actually showing in my responses in spite of the fact that I tried to avoid answering, which was why I used those questions here.

So when people paste this questionairre, most of them are only actually answering whether they are T or F in dichotomies, because the process doesn't show the first two functions in everyone's answers. @*Lord Pixel* would have received an F result from those questions, but only dichotomies were noticable. Fi vs Fe was not. There is a glimpse of some possible Ne, however, but not enough to be sure. The rest of the type is indeterminable due to the fact that those questions only assess T/F.[HR][/HR]@Vixey , lol that's funny.
F as always for you.
[HR][/HR]
*SKIP ME*


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm gonna type the thing you put in another thread here, it was here first anyway and my thing fits better here
(why can't it be in both threads, you'd get two opinions then :frustrating

IxTP I think, generally xxTP maybe, seems Ti/Fe to me for some reason, leaning N, definitely sounds like low feeling combined with not being a 4 
(and thanks for explanation, makes sense, thought it seemed T/F-ish! have a hard time processing those words and people's responses for some reason)

(from thread about enneagram and horror movies)


Vixey said:


> Love them, almost can't understand why someone wouldn't, somehow the only other person in my family who loves them is my mother (not completely sure of her type, leaning 7w6 sp/sx)
> My type 6 stepmother can't stand them, she gets scared and she hates being scared.
> 
> Never really knew how to articulate why I love them so much but this helped me, I just get a lot out of them, they fill my time and space with more than most other kinds of movies and they feel more real to me, like other movies are like just getting a whiff of food or like just having someone describe it and horror is like actually eating it, it's just...more, and it's almost forced on you, that's the essence of it for me I think.
> ...


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@Vixey

That strikes me as Se seeking, which would translate to INFJ I believe?

Something about me:

1. A good weekend for me involves meeting a friend for a short period of time, a long (8+) mile walk, watching a throwback anime from childhood, and steak + chocolate (not necessarily together).

2. I believe small talk is a matter of skill, and its value depends on the person using it.

3. I'm highly aware of conversational power dynamics and often control them.

4. I have no problem telling someone I don't remember their name or who they are if I run into them unexpectedly and they remember me. It's not a big deal.

5. I like to internally dwell on strong emotions and drum them up to fully feel them while they're there.


----------



## SweetLogic (Feb 18, 2018)

lord pixel said:


> ahh! I can't stop looking at the persons type, i wish they could hide it. Enfp sorry i peaked.


Is ENFP what you would have guessed if you had not seen my type? I'm honestly torn between INFP and ENFP for myself. When I read about the functions, I seem to relate more to INFP than ENFP, though I can look a bit ENFPish at times


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

*@FlashFlame3* ESTP perhaps, it's difficult to say because I'm not exactly sure where the adjectives you describe about yourself are coming from. Reading text and not an actual human being makes a big difference. But that's my best guess!

*1.* I'm stubborn in certain contexts, but other than that I'm pretty chill and can find a way to get along with anyone, even though I'm not very outgoing or social. 

*2.* I love hearing people's life stories and understanding who they are deeply, which is how people discover they can trust me. This can also make me appear detached, because I'm often not focused on how the presenting themselves in that very moment, but rather contemplating who I think lies beneath the surface. So on the flip side, this could make it more difficult for people to trust me if they don't know what I'm thinking. 

*3.* I'm pretty balanced between creative and practical, but I prefer creativity. 

*4.* I struggle with the applicability of concepts, even though I'm generally always fascinated with the concepts themselves.A wide range of concepts interest me. 

This video is something that really resonated with me


----------



## IcyWinds3 (Sep 9, 2018)

OliveBranch said:


> *@FlashFlame3* ESTP perhaps, it's difficult to say because I'm not exactly sure where the adjectives you describe about yourself are coming from. Reading text and not an actual human being makes a big difference. But that's my best guess!


Do you know how I can get a visual typing? I'm honestly willing to post a video with me answering questions, because no matter how much research or questionnaire's I do on here I cannot figure out what I am, nor does anyone have a solid answer online.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

INxx
[HR][/HR]
I enjoy playing bumper cars with info too much...to examine it and determine whether there were inconsistencies.
example: "everything has grey area"
"ok
but if everything has grey area, then that statement does also, which means that not everything has grey area and black and white does exist"
My brothers friend believed everything has grey area. I desired the stability of universal and objective truth, and this was my way of examining statements like his for truth.

also
"absolute truth cannot be found."
but by making this claim, one asserts that they have found an absolute truth bc theyre saying its absolutely true that absolute truth cannot be found.

I have been guilty of reasoning this way to a fault, and since learned to include more external rather than playing bumper cars with internal inconsistencies.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

FlashFlame3 said:


> OliveBranch said:
> 
> 
> > *@FlashFlame3* ESTP perhaps, it's difficult to say because I'm not exactly sure where the adjectives you describe about yourself are coming from. Reading text and not an actual human being makes a big difference. But that's my best guess!
> ...


I think visual typing can be helpful, but it's only one piece of the pie. Video is a good idea, I'll watch and let you know what I think!! Would you want people to ask you questions?


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

RGB said:


> INxx


On the right track. I'm INFP


----------



## IcyWinds3 (Sep 9, 2018)

OliveBranch said:


> I think visual typing can be helpful, but it's only one piece of the pie. Video is a good idea, I'll watch and let you know what I think!! Would you want people to ask you questions?


I could send a private message with a video of me asking questions _of your choice_


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

FlashFlame3 said:


> OliveBranch said:
> 
> 
> > I think visual typing can be helpful, but it's only one piece of the pie. Video is a good idea, I'll watch and let you know what I think!! Would you want people to ask you questions?
> ...


Go ahead


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

ok skip me


----------



## hemingway (Jun 18, 2016)

*#1 Gentle or Firm?*
It depends on the situation. There are plenty of social situations where you must be gentle, in order to preserve the peace. But there are also times when you need to be firm, in order to get your point across and to be acknowledged. 

*#2 Compassionate or Logical?*
I mean, there's no black & white situation. I use my logic to guide my compassion. I am not 100% logical nor am I 100% compassionate. As a girl, it's necessary to use them both to be taken seriously or less like a bitch lol. But I definitely use compassion more often because I don't want to harm people or make them feel bad. Especially when I am very sensitive to the emotions of other people. 

*#3 Tenderness or Strength?*
I agree. Tenderness is a strength in itself. Though I do use strength more often(I'm guessing this is talking about emotional strength, because I lack in the muscle department haha), because the world can be a bit heavy on the shoulders. To slug along and keep on for my family, friends, education, and future is a strength I use a whole lot. But I do use tenderness on myself and others, because the world needs a little more kindness. 

*#4 Strong-willed or Tenderhearted?*
Both. Definitely both. One for following your dreams and being who you want to be, and the second for bringing a little more happiness & kindness to the world. 

*#5 Devoted or Determined?*
Devoted. It's more passionate. Determined feels less satisfactory to me. I'd rather be devoted, it just has more meaning to me.


----------



## Neige Noire (Nov 28, 2017)

@hemingway I think you are either INFP or INTJ, because I am confident you use Fi and Te. In my view, you are *slighty* leaning towards Ni, which can also suggest ISFP, but you seem confident with both Fi and Te, so I would suggest INTJ (with high Fi) for you.

Ok, now about me. I try to offer the best of emotional support to people who need me, but oftentimes I am not very confident in my comforting skills even though I am giving my best. I can see how they truly feel and my way of comforting them is presenting my conclusions that can make them more relaxed and be more positive about the future. I know it's short, but I had a long day and I feel really tired. I hope I am not making it difficult by keeping it short.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd definitely say high Fi based on that snippet. Some of it seems kind of Fe, but in a more "strong but unvalued" kind of way. I don't think there's really any basis to say Se/Ni or Ne/Si, but based on that I'd say Ne. So INFP.

I'd like someone to type my response to "Are events more vivid when you're viewing them through memory, or when you're experiencing them in the moment?"



> I am sure that my memories are missing many of the sensory details that existed when they actually occurred in the present moment. I may remember sight and touch very well, but the other three senses aren't nearly as memorable to me. Imagining myself eating my favorite food or remembering my favorite song is never as good as experiencing the real thing, for example. (Although I don't think I've met anyone who feels that their recollection of either of those favorites is as good as having it in real life.)
> 
> However, my memories are more vivid in the emotional aspect. Sometimes I'm so focused on what is going on around me that I don't pay much attention to my reaction. Looking back on these events and thinking about what happened, I figure out how they made me feel and then it provokes a much stronger emotional response than what I had experienced at the time.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

You're definitely an xSTx from the way you describe yourself, and I lean towards Se so xSTP

One of my favorite things is to walk through town, I've done it my entire adult life whether I lived in Las Vegas, L.A. or a small town in Northern California. I walk everywhere, it's a deep part of who I am as a person, this competency that allows me to get to one place to another without wasting fossil fuels, without spending money, while exercising my body in the most human way, and seeing a city as it's meant to be seen. I can tell you with vast assurance that you've never seen LA until you've walked L.A. (one of my fave trash songs is "Walking in L..A" by Missing Persons, did you know that song is socialist, it says "only A NOBODY walks in L.A." rather than the "nobody walks in L.A. that most people hear). 

Thank you grandpa for making me this strong person who walked away from anything that didn't serve me. Okay, I'm weird and unconventional, but because I lack the privilege of people who graduated college at 23 and pursued an empty capitalist career, and had the free time to be an entrepreneur and student, and because I'm not "established" at 35, I'm one of the coolest people I know. NOT because of slacking off, either. Who I am came with conditions, that even if you're not the standard, you work as hard as you can to be what you are. So being less normal made me open to being the person I am now, but being pushed to be the best I could possibly be kept me from making excuses about how I didn't have to recycle because I'm not a corporation. If my grandfather was alive I'd take him out, hug him, kiss him, thank him, for making me neither too little nor too much, for making me an entity that can drive a practical force resolutely with personal responsibility with open eyes into the future.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

You remind me of me.. I like to walk all over the place..


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

ISxP


too lazy to come up with things about myself, so i'll just ctrl+v a thing here:



Moo Rice said:


> -when i'm excited, i start shaking my legs like a dog shakes its tail;
> -everything around me feels like it's on a screen, like it isn't real, living feels like watching a poorly-made movie;
> -as the elections get nearer, i get angrier, more impatient and cynical with others;
> -i feel bad for buying things because i feel bad for spending money. my mother used to argue about this with me when i was little, since i would never want her to buy anything for me;
> -i think pink and gray look good together;


----------



## Neige Noire (Nov 28, 2017)

INFP, yes. Btw I relate sooooo much to the second one, the life going as a movie. 

Yesterday I met my future colleagues at the university I'm about to study in. Well, what can I say. I felt, um, weird? But not in a mysterious or enigmatic way, but more like an outcast, like my place is not there. I didn't really talked to anyone besides some awkward small talk. There was a girl which was really nice and she was probably the most talkative person there (she's probably ENTP, she's got absurd amount of Ne). When I was leaving she gave me a very strange look, which I still don't understand. It was like "dude, you are strange and I don't understand you", but I think it wasn't in a judgemental way. I don't know, maybe she was afraid of me? Anyways, this turned out to be like diary. So yeah, can you type me on that?


----------



## M3m3s4ndTr4sh (May 24, 2018)

IxFP, leaning towards S on the perceiving scale. You seem to have active Fi, seeing how you're focusing on what impression that girl might have gotten of you (that also makes me think you have inferior Te, being concerned with critical judgement and such). Noticing the look she gave you nods towards Se since you don't seem to be drawing multiple patterns, probable or not, in the fashion of Ne.


> I felt, um, weird? But not in a mysterious or enigmatic way, but more like an outcast, like my place is not there.


This is a leap in the dark but I'll make an overall assumption and say that your instinctual variant is So/Sx (strong one-on-one skills but not comfortable in a group).



*#1 Gentle or Firm?*
Whatever the situation calls for. Always being gentle will make you into a doormat for people to walk over as they please. Always being firm holds a good chance of making people estrange themselves from you, especially if they are more sensitive. I tend to evaluate the situation first and think of the most desirable result, then use an overlapping combo of both in order to arrive at that result.
Note: I try my best to do this in order to help people who are close to me but I'm quite awkward around strangers/acquaintances who seem to be in need of either a hug or a good slap.

*#2 Compassionate or Logical?*
Isn't it logical to be compassionate? Can't you help by acting logical? In relation to habits I suppose I lean towards being logical but when somebody else is included into the picture I attempt to even it all out as much as I can.

*#3 Tenderness or Strength?*
Both traits have their respective pros and cons, similar to the Gentle/Firm spectrum though applicable on a personal level too. I don't think one can be focused on per se without the other coming into play. A personality centered only around one of those traits (and actually, every trait in this questionnaire) would be quite unbalanced.

*#4 Strong-willed or Tenderhearted?*
Why not both? Again, this strikes me in a way similar to the first spectrum. A balance according to the specific circumstances is optimal.

*#5 Devoted or Determined?*
I see determination as a form of devotion and vice versa. Can't a person be devoted in staying determined or determined to remain devoted?

These questions are of subjective nature, therefore way too vague for me to give a clear answer.

+ A summary of everything I stated above:


----------



## bucolic (Apr 4, 2017)

Seems INTP, has a pronounced Ti at least. 

I often wax nostalgia about my various experiences with chocolate.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

bucolic said:


> Seems INTP, has a pronounced Ti at least.
> 
> I often wax nostalgia about my various experiences with chocolate.


Depends entirely on how nostalgia is waxed. Do you dwell on taste or texture? The circumstances that made it memorable? Or do you compare it to things in metaphorical or analogical terms? 

Could be Se, Si, or Ne depending on your wax methodology.


----------



## bucolic (Apr 4, 2017)

Coburn said:


> Depends entirely on how nostalgia is waxed. Do you dwell on taste or texture? The circumstances that made it memorable? Or do you compare it to things in metaphorical or analogical terms?
> 
> Could be Se, Si, or Ne depending on your wax methodology.


Visual + Taste, maybe a metaphor or two to prop up the nostalgia. 

Te dom? Not sure, but it's possible.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Mr. Coburn didn't write anything, so I will take the lead. I will follow RGB's format as I never posted in this thread before.

Also, I removed my type as I am curious as to what type might be suggested to me, without any bias.

*#1 Gentle or Firm?*

Those two things aren't mutually exclusive. You can be firm while still being gentle. There is a middle term. If I had to choose one, however, I would say gentle. You can win much more by being gentle, kind and nice to others than being firm, stubborn and so on. Of course, it is not only about what you can win in life. At the end of the day, yes, I choose gentle.

*#2 Compassionate or Logical?*

Logical, as not everyone is worthy of compassion. By default (as in, when someone is born), they are worthy of compassion, respect, and all the good things. That is until they intentionally hurt others, and take away other people's rights, sometimes even their lives (in the literal or figurative sense). Someone who robs people from peace and happiness is not worth of anything.

*#3 Tenderness or Strength?*

Tenderness is strength. 

*#4 Strong-willed or Tenderhearted?*

Like #1, I don't think those two things nullify each other. Strong-willed people don't have hearts of stone. You can have the strongest will, and still be a gentle, kind, good person. As long as your strong will doesn't push you to the point you will step on other people to achieve whatever that you aim for, of course;

*#5 Devoted or Determined?*

I don't know. Devotion is a dangerous thing in my eyes. Devotion to a religion, for example, can lead a person to a very dangerous path. Devotion to a person is only really a good thing if it is mutual, and well, how often is that the case? 

Thinking about it, determination can be as dangerous. Someone determined to finally buy their first house, or car, or even a cute puppy or I don't know, publish their first song, go to the movies for the first time, etc is a great thing. Someone determined to kill all the people of a particular race, country, sexual orientation or what have you? It is a very, very dangerous thing.

It is a tricky "question". I guess because deep inside I am a romantic, and the idea of being devoted to someone, and having someone be devoted to me, well, appeals to me, I will choose devotion.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

@Reila already knows what I think so the next person can get a 2 for 1 special :^) 

*#1 Gentle or Firm?*
My preferred mode is gentleness. If boundaries are tested, I can get very firm, very quickly. Going about my day though, I tend to be neutral. Gentleness is generally reserved to loved ones and people that I can sense innocence in. 

*#2 Compassionate or Logical?*
I can be both. I'd say I'm more frequently and regularly logical, but I can get really compassionate if I see that is good and trying struggling. Or if I see that someone is in true pain. 

*#3 Tenderness or Strength?*
Strength by default. Tenderness is reserved for children, gentle people, and loved ones. Too much tenderness makes a person soft, which is a no go in the real world imo. 

*#4 Strong-willed or Tenderhearted?
*
Repeat of previous question . . .

Strong-willed. External world is meant for fighting, grinding, hard work, so that you can acquire resources for your inner world. Tender-heartedness is best reserved for the home and for tending to the weak and disabled. Weak and disabled is generally not where the resources are, so better to practice your strong-will. 

*#5 Devoted or Determined?
*
Determination trumps devotion every time IMO. Devotion might lead you off a cliff -- you're holding on for love. Determination is a winner's attitude: you hold a goal in mind and you do whatever it takes to get it. Even in relationships... you might be devoted to someone purely for the sake of devotion, but if it doesn't make sense to be with that person what's the point? 

Better to put that determination to good use to find a partner that you don't have to worry about being devoted to


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Temizzle said:


> @Reila already knows what I think so the next person can get a 2 for 1 special :^)
> 
> *#1 Gentle or Firm?*
> My preferred mode is gentleness. If boundaries are tested, I can get very firm, very quickly. Going about my day though, I tend to be neutral. Gentleness is generally reserved to loved ones and people that I can sense innocence in.
> ...


This is brutal, if only because there's not a whole lot to go off of from these answers.

You use a lot of general, non-specific language with a heavy emphasis on personal principles/rules. Most of these principles/rules focus on you in relation to other people (although granted, these questions lend themselves to me/them answers). There's also minimal contextual focus.

I'd say not a heavy Te-user.

No real Se takeaways or Si takeaways.

Lack of mention about personal feelings; feelings are instead treated like impersonal, detached objects you hand out when it fits the principle. So Fe user more likely than Fi. Maybe Ti over Fe, since feelings are subordinate to principles/rules. 

I can't give a type, but I'd say Ti-Fe more than Te-Fi. But that's about the best I can offer.

There isn't really Ne or Ni visible to me either (unless we're counting the metaphor, which would be more indicative of Ni, but metaphors are a writer's game, not an Ni game). 

I'll post mine in a sec.

EDIT:


*1. Before making a telephone call, do you ever rehearse what you are going to say? Why?*

If I have to make a phone call that's going to be less-than-positive, I rehearse what I say to make sure I'm not swayed. For example, if I have to call a vendor to dispute a charge. I want to listen to what they have to say, but I don't want to lose the point I need to make. 

If it's a business call where a lot of points need to be addressed, I'll write out a list beforehand and maybe think it over once in my mind before getting on the phone. 

For more friendly, engaging calls, I never rehearse. I call and start with "hey dude." Or sometimes just "dude."

*2. For what in your life do you feel most grateful?*

Family. After that it's the place I live. I am one lucky bastard when it comes to the place I live. It has almost everything I could want in a home. Location, atmosphere, space, quiet, emptiness, a little bit of history. 

Only thing I'd change is I'd own it.

*3. In 100 words, tell your life story in as much detail as possible.*

I had an idyllic childhood. I spent a lot of time in school writing fictional stories to entertain my classmates. I was headstrong and confident and pretty brash. Got a lot of that rudely stomped out of me in college. Became really good at asking others questions, but was always a little sad to see no one asked any back. 

I enjoy chiaroscuro lighting and dusk. My favorite emotion is bittersweet, and I get the most enjoyment from recognizing the impermanence of things. Personal responsibility for one’s life is what I live by. I want to live with no regrets.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Coburn said:


> This is brutal, if only because there's not a whole lot to go off of from these answers.
> 
> You use a lot of general, non-specific language with a heavy emphasis on personal principles/rules. Most of these principles/rules focus on you in relation to other people (although granted, these questions lend themselves to me/them answers). There's also minimal contextual focus.
> 
> ...


Thx I kinda rudely skipped over reila tho if you wouldn’t mind targeting hers as well


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Temizzle said:


> Thx I kinda rudely skipped over reila tho if you wouldn’t mind targeting hers as well


Cheater!!


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Reila said:


> Mr. Coburn didn't write anything, so I will take the lead. I will follow RGB's format as I never posted in this thread before.
> 
> Also, I removed my type as I am curious as to what type might be suggested to me, without any bias.
> 
> ...


Seems Fi-dom as fuck.

Writing style is declarative and equates perspective with what is. 

Heavy focus on emotion as a strength, which goes against Te/Ti over Fe/Fi in terms of cog function order.

Examples are concrete and somewhat oddly practical, which supports a low Te rather than Ti (but Fi already indicates that). 

No overt reason to pick Ne/Ni or Se/Si, but the overall tone is more pushy, which could be indicative of strong Se. I'd probably attribute that more to strong Fi, though.

EDIT: Overall, I'd guess a strong Se or Fi user. I'm leaning Fi because of what is said rather than how it's said.

______________

@Temizzle @Reila

If one of you would be so kind as to do mine. I have a feeling it might get lost.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Coburn said:


> This is brutal, if only because there's not a whole lot to go off of from these answers.
> 
> You use a lot of general, non-specific language with a heavy emphasis on personal principles/rules. Most of these principles/rules focus on you in relation to other people (although granted, these questions lend themselves to me/them answers). There's also minimal contextual focus.
> 
> ...


Wow, you literally typed out a 100 word life story. I see mostly Te/Fi axis themes.

Your main focus throughout your writing seems your current and past state of affairs. You seem to have a solid grasp on the way that your life works, and you seem to plan on maintaining it that way. I would gather Si/Ne axis here. 

ESTJ suits you well.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Temizzle said:


> Wow, you literally typed out a 100 word life story. I see mostly Te/Fi axis themes.
> 
> Your main focus throughout your writing seems your current and past state of affairs. You seem to have a solid grasp on the way that your life works, and you seem to plan on maintaining it that way. I would gather Si/Ne axis here.
> 
> ESTJ suits you well.


It's hilarious you actually checked my word count. 

ESTJ, eh. Guess have to give up those dreams of being an INFP...


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Just wanted to say that "Fi-dom as fuck" made me chuckle.

Cheers!


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Reila said:


> Just wanted to say that "Fi-dom as fuck" made me chuckle.
> 
> Cheers!


Ayyyyy our resident ISFP


----------



## 543452 (Mar 15, 2015)

I can't type you Temizzle since you already have your type on your profile.


Well, I'll make this easy and uncomplicated. I'm an enneagram 5 with a severe sexual fix. I'm either uncaring or curious. This all depends on the topic or object. Once I have my eye on an interest, it won't take long for me to study this interest with in-exhaustion. I am scarily resilient once I become curious of something. Its particulars that defines its individuality from the rest of everything. I want to know the all of this interest. This can sometimes border of obsessiveness, but you take the strengths with the weaknesses right? Otherwise, I'm pretty carefree and limp with everything else that doesn't peak my interest.

For example, I'm a huge fan of both botany and chemistry. Despite the both of them being in two different fields, I live as of right now to study how I can innovate and evolve the botanic world with my ever-growing knowledge of chemistry. I'm still an undergrad, but this passion of mine will drive my determined soul to its purposeful conclusion. On the other hand, I can't small talk. I get dumbfoundedly awkward every time somebody talks about drivel that have nothing to do with my passion. I'm also not one for irrelevant experiences, they make me lazy and uncaring of most everything in life. To me, life must be narrowed down to the meaningful focus that one's eyes sees of one's existence. This means that for when you experience, those experiences are meaningless if they aren't relevant to your self-determined purpose. Sadly, my own life's philosophy leaves me with huge weak spot; being able to relate to my fellow man. I'm afraid that my severe focus on life is making everything else in life unenjoyable and unrelatable.


----------



## Neige Noire (Nov 28, 2017)

Hmmmmm, not that easy though... The first paragraph instantly suggests IxTP with both signs of Ne and Se. The second one though presents a very different picture. Seems like you use Te, as you have a focus on practical solutions. What I thought was Ne, is actually Te filtered through Ni perspective. The last few sentences shape up a Fi view on the world and life in general. Se is there, although in the shadows. So, I would say INTJ.

What do you think of me being an INFJ or INFP? Why do you think so? The reason I am doubting my type is that I almost never enjoy the present moment and I am pretty bad with sensory activities and space off constantly.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't think that automatically makes you a N, but I am curious to hear thoughts on this. That kind of thing probably is one thing about me that goes in favor of N, my INTP dad often compares me to himself when it comes to how bad with physical world and reality and even my body I am, even worse than him in some ways even though I appear more Se-ish.
I think you are an IxFx but can't be any more specific for now.


Type me based on this post 
https://www.personalitycafe.com/general-chat/1282743-hortus-personarum-39.html#post42750491


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

NocturnalElement said:


> Hmmmmm, not that easy though... The first paragraph instantly suggests IxTP with both signs of Ne and Se. The second one though presents a very different picture. Seems like you use Te, as you have a focus on practical solutions. What I thought was Ne, is actually Te filtered through Ni perspective. The last few sentences shape up a Fi view on the world and life in general. Se is there, although in the shadows. So, I would say INTJ.
> 
> What do you think of me being an INFJ or INFP? Why do you think so? The reason I am doubting my type is that I almost never enjoy the present moment and I am pretty bad with sensory activities and space off constantly.


I am probably an ISFP (INTJ is hard to swallow, and I definitely have Fi and Ni), and to be honest with you, I am also pretty bad at living and enjoying the moment. I am not much of a daydreamer, but a lot of my mental energy is dedicated to thing about what will happen, rather than focusing on what is happening at the given moment. 

I am also very clumsy, rarely ever engaged into physical activities such as sports and stuff (though I am into drawing) and I couldn't care less about stuff like sex (cuddling is the best thing ever tho ). If I posted this in a type-me thread, without any extra information, do you think someone would ever type me ISFP or any Se-aux or Se-dom type? Unlikely. 

That being said, I do have a few traits that I have seem often being associated with Se here and there. I use my hands a lot (like I keep fiddling with things when talking, I play imaginary guitar/drums when listening to music sometimes, I sing along with songs I like, and I love mimicking cool things people do in films, anime and stuff, etc), I am very sensitive to my surroundings (the smell, lighting, how hot or cold the place is - little details can make or break it for me), I care perhaps far too much about aesthetics of things, etc. So there is that.

If you believe in function looping, what you mentioned _could_ be a Fi-Ni loop. Or you, and maybe I, simply aren't Se users. Who knows. I just wanted to give you my two cents.

Anyways, I went through Vixey's post but I couldn't form a good opinion on it, so I will let someone else take a jab at it. If I can say anything about it, however, is that it gave me some Ne vibes.

*Skip me*.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm also bad at taking care of myself and others, need to be pushed and tend to not know what to do when I'm the caretaker, always dreaded the day I'll grow up and people around me will grow old and I'll have to take care of them, the thought seems crazy to me, it's even just so awkward to me to offer to wash the dishes, doesn't feel like it'smy place to do it, hard to explain, feel like it's slightly different with people who aren't my family but still feels like entering a different realm.
My dad still has to make me clean my room, if I know he won't be coming in anytime soon I don't really see any reason to do it, get annoyed when I have to walk over stuff to get to the other side of the room but I'd still rather be annoyed than clean it.
I like to think that I could take care of people, sometimes daydream about it :laughing: but 
And with my health I always had to be forced to do things, if someone tells me something is good for me I'm more likely to be annoyed and never wanna do it 
Not really related to S/N but makes me feel not SFJ lol


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Vixey said:


> I don't think that automatically makes you a N, but I am curious to hear thoughts on this. That kind of thing probably is one thing about me that goes in favor of N, my INTP dad often compares me to himself when it comes to how bad with physical world and reality and even my body I am, even worse than him in some ways even though I appear more Se-ish.
> I think you are an IxFx but can't be any more specific for now.
> 
> 
> ...


Your post seems mostly like just random rambling, hard to type based off of that solely. 

I will say this, the way you seem to overanalyze your inability to figure out a healthy lifestyle going into your thought patterns and what not does seem like an Ni - Ti loop. Furthermore, your concerns seem to be revolving around people and health rather than ideas, concepts, systems. For example, you only clean your room when your father pushes you to, rather than for productivity reasons. I could consider this F preference. 

So, NFJ is likely, I can't give much more beyond that. 

Also, as a side note, you could use this website as your holy bible for dieting, given that health rather than bodily appearance is your primary concern: https://nutritionfacts.org/daily-dozen-challenge/.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As for my writing: 

I tend to frequently reflect on various events in my life and try to extract patterns and meaning from them to better understand where I stand today and where I should be heading in the future. I can enjoy doing random things just to do them, it can be a once in a while escape from a constant search for meaning, but I would say for the most part I tend to take things seriously. 

I seem to always be searching for key lessons or leverage points that would make forward movements both clearer and more effective. As a rule, I don't really like to do things just to do them or because society tells you you should. I do believe in hard work, but only when the direction makes sense to me. I can slave away night and day with force and zeal for something that makes sense to me. 

I love to watch movies, read stories, watch shows, to try to extract meaning from character's lives, lessons from stories, and somehow relate the lessons learned to something in my life or life as a whole, so I can come out bigger and better from that experience. 

I used to be a very cold and logical person growing up with a desire to acquire a prestigious position in society and make a lot of money. That hasn't changed too much, but I once read a series of studies from prestigious universities where they basically discovered that life happiness and satisfaction is determined not by money or anything else other than simply the QUALITY of your relationships. 

Ever since that lesson, I've been trying to reroute the focus of my existence on the relationships of people around me, and have put a lot more focus on those : being there for loved ones, working hard and building my life so that I can make them proud and better support them one day. Thinking about my future family : what it should look like, where I want to live, what kind of lifestyle I want to lead. 

I would say I'm talented at math, science, and business. I have a natural knack for keeping track of the main goal and remembering all the sub-points necessary to achieve that goal, remembering important numbers, and keeping people on track of these facts if I need to. That said, growing up, I've always been told I was a natural at literature and the arts -- that I'm a talented writer. 

It makes me happy to see people happy, healthy, working together to make great things happen. It can also really trigger me to see injustice around me, or people acting fake or screwing others over because of their own insecurities. I like to think that I can read people fairly decently even from just a moment's glance. Another guilty side hobby I have is gauging my chemistry with strangers -- just from a glance. Sometimes I'll approach that person to see if we really do have the chemistry I've imagined and am really happy when we do. 

I like to empathize a lot with my family members and make each person individually feel like I can understand them on a deeper level and fend for their needs if I need to. I like to be a protector in that sense. 

All that said, I'm really passionate about business, competition, and the future of the world and mankind. I've been obsessed with thinking about technology and AI, especially as a computer science major : I want to be responsible for the work we are collectively doing right now on AI. Right now, it seems I'm headed into financial technology with the recent changes to Open Banking opening the opportunity for third party tech companies to improve the way we do finance from every which direction. 

That said, I can see myself doing this for a while and really sinking my teeth into it, but I think my dream work for the time being might be involved with video games -- the notion of esports really interests and draws me for some reason. That said, I'm of the belief that video gaming is at a net harmful to people. Even so, I'd still work on the industry. We will see.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Vixey said:


> I don't think that automatically makes you a N, but I am curious to hear thoughts on this. That kind of thing probably is one thing about me that goes in favor of N, my INTP dad often compares me to himself when it comes to how bad with physical world and reality and even my body I am, even worse than him in some ways even though I appear more Se-ish.
> I think you are an IxFx but can't be any more specific for now.
> 
> 
> ...


Your post seems mostly like just random rambling, hard to type based off of that solely. 

I will say this, the way you seem to overanalyze your inability to figure out a healthy lifestyle going into your thought patterns and what not does seem like an Ni - Ti loop. Furthermore, your concerns seem to be revolving around people and health rather than ideas, concepts, systems. For example, you only clean your room when your father pushes you to, rather than for productivity reasons. I could consider this F preference. 

So, NFJ is likely, I can't give much more beyond that. 

Also, as a side note, you could use this website as your holy bible for dieting, given that health rather than bodily appearance is your primary concern: https://nutritionfacts.org/daily-dozen-challenge/.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As for my writing: 

I tend to frequently reflect on various events in my life and try to extract patterns and meaning from them to better understand where I stand today and where I should be heading in the future. I can enjoy doing random things just to do them, it can be a once in a while escape from a constant search for meaning, but I would say for the most part I tend to take things seriously. 

I seem to always be searching for key lessons or leverage points that would make forward movements both clearer and more effective. As a rule, I don't really like to do things just to do them or because society tells you you should. I do believe in hard work, but only when the direction makes sense to me. I can slave away night and day with force and zeal for something that makes sense to me. 

I love to watch movies, read stories, watch shows, to try to extract meaning from character's lives, lessons from stories, and somehow relate the lessons learned to something in my life or life as a whole, so I can come out bigger and better from that experience. 

I used to be a very cold and logical person growing up with a desire to acquire a prestigious position in society and make a lot of money. That hasn't changed too much, but I once read a series of studies from prestigious universities where they basically discovered that life happiness and satisfaction is determined not by money or anything else other than simply the QUALITY of your relationships. 

Ever since that lesson, I've been trying to reroute the focus of my existence on the relationships of people around me, and have put a lot more focus on those : being there for loved ones, working hard and building my life so that I can make them proud and better support them one day. Thinking about my future family : what it should look like, where I want to live, what kind of lifestyle I want to lead. 

I would say I'm talented at math, science, and business. I have a natural knack for keeping track of the main goal and remembering all the sub-points necessary to achieve that goal, remembering important numbers, and keeping people on track of these facts if I need to. That said, growing up, I've always been told I was a natural at literature and the arts -- that I'm a talented writer. 

It makes me happy to see people happy, healthy, working together to make great things happen. It can also really trigger me to see injustice around me, or people acting fake or screwing others over because of their own insecurities. I like to think that I can read people fairly decently even from just a moment's glance. Another guilty side hobby I have is gauging my chemistry with strangers -- just from a glance. Sometimes I'll approach that person to see if we really do have the chemistry I've imagined and am really happy when we do. 

I like to empathize a lot with my family members and make each person individually feel like I can understand them on a deeper level and fend for their needs if I need to. I like to be a protector in that sense. 

All that said, I'm really passionate about business, competition, and the future of the world and mankind. I've been obsessed with thinking about technology and AI, especially as a computer science major : I want to be responsible for the work we are collectively doing right now on AI. Right now, it seems I'm headed into financial technology with the recent changes to Open Banking opening the opportunity for third party tech companies to improve the way we do finance from every which direction. 

That said, I can see myself doing this for a while and really sinking my teeth into it, but I think my dream work for the time being might be involved with video games -- the notion of esports really interests and draws me for some reason. That said, I'm of the belief that video gaming is at a net harmful to people. Even so, I'd still work on the industry. We will see.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

The last house we lived in had big flying cockroaches.

We had a ghost roach. After we sucked up a roach with a Dirt Devil, we peeked inside to check for a dismembered being, but instead saw the a chunk of the mound stand up and start cleaning the dust off itself. It was horrifying and cute at the same time, watching the little dude wash the dust off itself like a kitten.

Then we had a zombie roach. After spending 5 minutes trying to kill a roach, we finally sucked it up the vacuum. We proceeded to watch our thriller, but heard something moving up the couch. Live and well, it had crawled out the tube and found us.

Another roach turned and looked at me while I tried to chill on the toilet. It had a chin. 

Then there was the week of roach apocalypse. Every day, not only was there a roach sighting, they were coming straight at us. One camped in the back bathroom, when my sister opened the door it flew at her face. No one went in for three days, and the next person who did also had a roach to the face. 

Anyway, I hate roaches. So much so, I have three windup roaches and one remote control cockroach because I know other people hate them too.


----------



## Neige Noire (Nov 28, 2017)

Holly hell, this sounds scary! Anyways, love the way of lightweight storytelling - and I think this is flowing Ne. The description of the scene was well detailed, which I guess is Si. So the perceiving part is Ne/Si. Last two sentences' humour reveal that Ne/Ti combination. To be honest, I couldn't really figure out I or E, but your Si seems pretty developed, so I would say INTP.


I am sooo bad at driving and I am always panicking about it and I'll have to drive tomorrow and I'm tired and not ready, but I can't postpone it now.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I dont understand how what you wrote is even typeable...

Anyway, I'll start about myself:

*Emotions.*

In my opinion, emotions can be obstructive. Nothing is more annoying than watching a movie and a random sad scene just gets to you, It's an experience breaking. A sad scene can get me hard, and I always hold my tears off to not show them. I dont want others to see me crying just because of a stupid movie which should not be taken seriously. I understand that getting immersed into the movie is good and fun, but when you start experiencing negative emotions from random sad scenes, it is where It's just gets annoying.

I'm myself, have difficulties to control my emotions, speciality negative ones. Anger can caught me off guard, I'm a short-fused and I'm easly angered and easly to be triggered person, even the doctor gave me anti-anger pills.

When I viewed the INFP page in MBTI database, I've seen those really cringy "Sadness is beautifull" entries. No, negative emotions are _not_ beautifull, It's a negative emotion that should be avoided, just like Anger.

Really, I have nothing against being emotional, but it should not be taken in such an radical way. And no, I dont consider myself emotional person, because as I said, emotions can be obstructive.

And dont get me wrong, as much as I think emotions can be obstructive, I still try to be nice to others. I dislike douchebags and avoid being one myself, kindness is a good thing and should be valued.

*Reading Books, Movies, Video games...*

I dislike to read books, since It's all just a wall of text with little to non-existent visual representation. I dont like to be focused on imagination since It's non-existent, I mean not real. Thats why I prefer video games and movies over books, since you actualy see an visual representation, and games is a big plus since you are also taking actions there, you know, getting connected to the story.

*If I we're to lead an country.*

Military is a very important thing to keep your country and yourself safe. And military should also be important to liberate other people from other opressive countries, like the islamic countries such as saudi arabia and Islamic state (ISIS). Military is important to keep peace, and even if all of earth is united, military still needs to be a thing in a case of an alien invasion or rise of an Artifical Inteligence threatening the whole humanity.

Freedom of people and their individuality should be respected, but when It causes too much trouble, it is where things needs to take control.

Gay marriage should not be a thing. No one wants to have 2 dads or 2 moms and then to be made fun of because of that. Seriously, why is Gay marriage is even a thing? Who the hell came up with this retarded thing?

Religion should NOT be enforced ever in schools. If religion is so important, you can learn it yourself in free time.

Drugs and other addictive things should not be allowed.

*Other*

Discovering the unknown is fascinating thing for me. Like coming up with theories and backstories for them. This is why Astronomy, space interests me, creepypastas are also similar to this.

I also dislike people who push their Morality agenda on others, speciality just because you dont want to pay hundreds of dollars just for 1 single album that containts 5 sound-music files in it.

Anyway, thats all, now type me PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

NocturnalElement said:


> I am sooo bad at driving and I am always panicking about it and I'll have to drive tomorrow and I'm tired and not ready, but I can't postpone it now.


I don't know why you panic about it, but I also don't feel comfortable driving. I feel like sooner or later I would cause some accident because of my average attention spam. I can get distracted too easily, or just lose myself within my own thoughts. I read somewhere that Se users can be a little oversensitive regarding their surroundings, maybe that is what causes you "driver's anxiety".


----------

